# Warning! Return Policy



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all from sunny CA! New to this forum, but not new to Car Audio. Just a warning to those who are contemplating purchasing products from a Canadian sound deadening company & their policy for returns. BQuiet & listen. First off I’ll say that this was 100% MY fault in that I did NOT think it through all the way. I ordered two rolls of asphalt based sound deadener at about $160. Not thinking how much it would smell I opted to return these two rolls. The cost? $96! Even if you flat out refused the items they will charge you $76 shipping PLUS whatever customs deem appropriate. Even their exchange policy is a mute point when charging this for returns. So with apologies in advance to S/S & Sound deadener show down keep in mind the cost on the back end of such a “DEAL”. BUY USA. I’m now stuck with two rolls that I can’t use. So may your futures B-quiet & hear awesome music!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

You can still use it as roofing material... Works good on metal roofing (not too much of that in Cali though)


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Your killing me Ziggy. Say, my dog house could use a new roof...IF I HAD A DOG! Arghh. This bites!


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

No offense, but what did you expect? That they should eat the shipping cost just because you didn't like it?


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

rommelrommel said:


> No offense, but what did you expect? That they should eat the shipping cost just because you didn't like it?


No not at all. I'm just trying to educate people on the financial cost associated with purchasing something from" abroad" while considering the cost of returning such items if it may not be to your liking. Again as I said it's 100% MY fault that this batch was so damn smelly that I can't put it in my van as I have to sleep in it. I take ownership of my screwups. Here's a business lesson. I own one. I just purchased 7k in audio gear for both my wifes car and my own. A few things had to go back. You think this stereo company still made money on me? You bet they did all w/o charging me returns. I praised them to the roof in reviews. Now I'm also ready to put into my daughters car another system. Where do you think I'm going to purchase? I was ready to buy 2k worth of materials from this Canadian Co. But I'll eat the $160 and go elsewhere. No biggie. In the meantime no less than 50 will review this post and possibly think twice about buying "internationally ". Again, it was my fault.:blush:


----------



## alilstair (Apr 7, 2010)

I just put 50 sqft of B-Quiet into my hatchback and didn't notice any smells at all. I've got another 150 sqft ready to go into my vehicle. 

B-Quiet has been fantastic so far and their shipping is super quick.


----------

